# Price? Breeder?



## Amac (Feb 6, 2009)

We recently got a GSD that was too young to come out of the litter. Its only been a day so the breeder has agreed to take him back. We are going to look at reputable breeders instead of going to the classifieds. So I had a couple of questions since I'm brand new to all of this. How much is a reasonable price to pay for a good pup? Does anyone have a link to some reputable breeders in Oklahoma or close to? 

Thanks for your help. This has been a very stressful situation


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm glad the person is taking the pup back. 

Chris (one of admin's on here) has done a good article on what to look for:

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/breeder.htm

As for pricing, average working lines will be from 1k to 1800, showlines are typically 1500 and up


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Price? Breeder in Oklahoma*

Hi, it has to be sad for you to take the pup back but in the long run, it is best. I changed the subject line so you'll get some attention on breeders in your area. There was a thread not long ago for someone looking in your area but I don't recall who they found.

Best of luck with your search


----------



## brushmonkey (Oct 31, 2008)

A lot of people get into your situation, it's a lot of work getting one 
of these dogs from a puppy to a well behaved adult! You can see
by all the rescue dogs posted on this site! There are some beautiful
dogs out there. I got a wonderful purebred dog from a rescue situation! It won't cost you a thing to check it out.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Price? Breeder in Oklahoma*

I know it was a hard decision but, in the long run, it was the BEST decision!

So, now on to finding a GOOD breeder.

First - what "type" of German Shepherd do you want? While they are all German Shepherds there are several different 'types' out there. And they look and act different.

Working lines - Strong dogs, solid temperaments, NEED physical and mental exercise to be a happy companion.

Show lines - usually less in need of physical and mental exercise, bred for looks first.

In the Show lines there are American and German Show lines, too.

Confused??









The easiest way to decide is to answer a few simple questions.

#1 - WHY are you getting a German Shepherd? Do you plan to do any type of competitive sports with them? Agility, flyball, obedience? Or are you just interested in a good pet?

#2 - If you aren't going to compete in sports will you be able to give the dog enough mental and physical activity to keep them happy and healthy? What type of family environment will the dog be living in? Big house, apartment, no kids, 5 kids, no other pets, lots of other pets, etc.

#3 - Do you have any preference to colors? GSDs come in Black and Tan, Black and Red, solid Black, Sable, White, Bi-color and a few more. If you have a set color choice you might have better luck looking at a certain type. 

Don't be turned off by the prices listed above. If you want a good, healthy (mentally and physically) dog you are going to have to pay a higher price. Some breeders are open to payment plans - some aren't. Some breeders may have older puppies available at a lower price. Maybe they held back a pup from a little with hopes it would develop a specific way - but it didn't. It's still a very good puppy - just not exactly what the breeder was hoping for.

The key is to get a puppy/dog from a GOOD breeder. That increases your chances of having NO health or behavioral problems in the future and gives you a great resource to go to with questions and such.


----------



## Amac (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Price? Breeder in Oklahoma*

I really like the look of the black and tan GSD. Mainly the dog would be a good pet but I would definitley be interested in obedience/agility competitions. I have friends that do this and it seems like an awesome way to bond with your dog. 

The dog would be living with me and one other person. Two other dogs, and two sugar gliders. I have a medium sized yard. 

Does that help me narrow it down?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Price? Breeder in Oklahoma*

I was puppy shopping this past summer. Working lines were $800-$1800, German show lines were about $1500 for a coated dog or dog with some cosmestic fault, otherwise $2500+.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Price? Breeder in Oklahoma*

Ok, so you aren't looking for a high drive dog and prefer the Black and Tan.

I'd say you want to look at either American lines or German working lines.

American lines tend to be a little more laid back than the German lines. But even so, not 100% of the puppies in each litter are exactly what the breeder wanted. You could find a pup from a working line breeding that has less drive than the breeder wanted but plenty for you!


----------

